# Bobby Flay:  Why do people hate on him?



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2005)

I've heard various random things about Bobby Flay being an arrogant pr**k, and being rude to people, etc etc

Ive never noticed it personally.

How did Flay get the bum rep?  I don't really enjoy his shows much so don't see too much of him


----------



## pdswife (May 5, 2005)

I lost respect for him after he was on Iron Chef and jumped up on the counter where he'd been cooking all the food.  It was just rude.


----------



## GB (May 5, 2005)

I am in the minority (at least it feels that way). I like him and do not think he is arrogant.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 5, 2005)

hes the only person of foodtv that i cant stand.  when ever hes working with other chefs, he alwasy has this "i can do it better than you" look and attitude about him.  its very subtle, but it is most definately there.


----------



## Lugaru (May 5, 2005)

I do. I hate watching the guy interviewing poeple on his show... absolutely no charisma, just loudly going "uh hu, uh hu, yeah I knew that.... uh hu... yeah, I know... yes...". Also he's always throwing hissy fits on the american Iron cheff... like when he accuses one of his guy's of "killing" something they where cooking... and then goes back to scold him two more times.


----------



## mudbug (May 5, 2005)

It's something in the tone of his voice that bugs me.  Condescending?  Arrogant? Just doesn't seem to be a guy I'd like to knock back some beers with.


----------



## GB (May 5, 2005)

I agree he is not someone I would want to hang out with. I enjoy watching his shows though and like the look of his food.

Now his wife on the other hand, she I would like to have a few drinks with


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2005)

he does segments on the morning and weekend shows for cbs, and from what i've heard from the crew, he is as smug and arrogant on the set as he seems to be. that's not saying much; most on air "talent" have a similar kind of "i'm wonderful" attitude about them. you get used to it. it's so prevalent in the industry that when a talking head acts humble and polite, they stand out like a sore thumb, and everyone tries much harder to work for and with them.

i watch some of his shows, but i don't go out of my way to watch them. there's always something to learn. if it's on the idiot box, and my son or wife has hidden the remote, i'll watch it...

i need one of those new fat boy tape measures so i can change the channel.


----------



## mudbug (May 5, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> when a talking head acts humble and polite, they stand out like a sore thumb, and everyone tries much harder to work for and with them.


 
OK, spill!  Who is this rare creature?


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2005)

lol, give me a minute, i'm sure i can think of one...


----------



## choclatechef (May 5, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> It's something in the tone of his voice that bugs me. Condescending? Arrogant? Just doesn't seem to be a guy I'd like to knock back some beers with.


 
I feel the same vibes from him.....not my cup of tea.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 24, 2005)

Two  words on rudeness,arrogance etc MARIO BATALI.


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

it's the holier-than-thou arrogance. i don't like people like that in real life and i don't like them on tv.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2005)

And all the time I thought it was just me.  He does seem arrogant and condescending.  His attitude is what bothers most people.  I had a visitor to my house comment on it just last night.  I didn't even know my freind watched any food-tv.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## thier1754 (May 26, 2005)

He's very decorative, though...


----------



## Lugaru (May 28, 2005)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Two  words on rudeness,arrogance etc MARIO BATALI.



Mario I dont mind though since he has a certain charisma. People who are like that can be fun in the right context but people like Bobby have few redeeming qualities besides his cooking, which is highly debatable.


----------



## marmalady (May 28, 2005)

Mario seems 'uppity' because he's so very particular about the authenticity of his ingredients and recipes.  Otherwise, he's a hoot!

I've worked with Rick Bayless, who's a real sweetie, but some folks think he's 'uppity' because of his opinions on doing things the right way, and again, the authenticity of his recipes.

Bobby Flay, on the other hand - well, let's just say he's a little Irish street kid from NY who got a few too many kudos and took it all a bit too seriously.


----------



## GB (May 28, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I've worked with Rick Bayless


That is so cool Marm!!! I have always thought his food looked so good.


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2005)

It is sooooooo good! His cookbooks are very easy to follow; try one! If I can find it, I'll post a recipe in 'vegetables' for a potato and poblano taco that rocks!


----------



## Lugaru (May 30, 2005)

My sister who (like me) was born and raised mexican but unlike me is also a profesional chef (mostly chocolateur) went to Bayles restaurant "topolobampo" in chicago and was disapointed, sending back two of the dishes (some gummy and tough "fried shrimp" and a lamb dish that was packed with silver skin). She was very disapointed and didint consider the "chef taster" course worthwhile. 

I watched a couple of episodes of "boy meets grill" with bobby flay and MAN he likes to talk about stuff he dosent know about and drop absolutely embarrasing chunks of spanish trying to say that he's "totally latin in his heart". Also he will put chipotle in his tea if you imply it would taste good... the guy has no sense of taste. Seriosly if I ever do a cameo on that show I'll see to bobby giving that nice grill a little kiss.


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, Rick is spending so much time on the road and filming TV that he's not in the restaurants much a lot of the time. Same with Emeril; when he's on site, the food rocks; when he's not there, well.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2005)

All the Bobby Flay fans must have really loved the Bobby Flay-A-Thon all day today.


----------



## college_cook (May 31, 2005)

i watched part of that.... i thought it was pretty good.  i especially like the shrimp/cilantro pizzas, and the cactus pear margaritas, the margaritas had such a great look to them.  He's definitely not my fav. on foodTV, but i think he's fun to watch.  he mentioned that your local pizza shops will sell you their dough?  Anyone do this, or know if it's true?  I would love to make pizza, but i just don't trust mysellf around dough.  i always mess it up.


----------



## Ardge (May 31, 2005)

Bobby gets a bum rap because he's a NYer and busts balls alot.  That Hot Off the Grill show is where I think it originated from.  The show's audience were friends, employees of and purveyors to Bobby's restaurants.  Ever see how he talks to the Fish guy or the Meat guy?  Ever hear how he bags on Wayne Harley Brachman?  It HAS to be guy stuff.  Those guys would take Bobby apart if it were real.

The fact of the matter remains that Bobby has been working in kitchens for like 20 years, is trained at the FCI, has multiple shows on TV, is a household name, has a supermodel wife, writes a few cookbooks a year and OWNS more than a few restaurants.  Love him or hate him, the dude is at the top of the ladder.

That said, I thought Bayless kicked his ARSE on ICA.

Classic example of home cooking if I ever saw one.

RJ


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

rj, you are correct about his success. one note tho, his dad was a partner in some restaurants, and got him his first job in a restaurant when he was 17. at some point he got into management; we all know how nepotism works. he supposedly impressed some chef that got him into fci, and (to his credit), he took off from there.
the first show i think i ever saw him on was "grillin and chillin" with some guy named jack macdavid. he was ok on it, so i'll bet a lot of what he appears like on the set today is due to industry people telling him to "act natural", which some people just aren't good with.


----------



## GB (May 31, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> he mentioned that your local pizza shops will sell you their dough?  Anyone do this, or know if it's true?


Yes this is usually true. Most pizza places will sell you dough and pretty cheap too. Even chains like Bertuccis (if you have that chain by you) sells their dough. Most supermarkets make their own dough and sell it as well. Both at the pizza places and supermarkets it should only cost a couple of dollars.


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I don't have a big problem with Bobby Flay because I'm married to an East Coaster and I'm used to the personality.  Let's just say "rough around the edges".  I think his shows are good and I enjoy him.  His food interests me, but I haven't cooked from any of his recipes yet. He definitely pleases the panel on Iron Chef.


----------

